# Sight Fishing Watercraft



## tg2n1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking for a solo watercraft for sight fishing? Any suggestions?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Plenty of good boats you can stand in. 
-What kind of water will you be fishing?
-How big are you?
-Taking along a dog, a kid?
-Long trips? Short trips?
-Trolling?Casting?


----------



## tg2n1 (Oct 29, 2012)

- Caesar Creek Lake, East Fork Creek Lake, LMR, GMR.
- 6' 4" about 200lbs
- Maybe a dog but not when fishing
- 3-6 hour trips
- Casting - Hopefully sight fishing for carp with a fly rod.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

In general, you're probably going to want a sit on top kayak, something right about 12 feet long, and one that isn't designed specifically for ALL flat water or ALL flowing water.

Native Slayer 12 would fit your bill: http://www.nativewatercraft.com/m.boat.cfm?id=48

Or check out a Jackson Cuda 12:
http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/cuda-12/

Lots of opportunities to go to kayak shows, demo days, etc...coming up in the next couple months. If you can find somewhere not too far from home, and get a chance to paddle before you buy, that'd be the best scenario.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a kayak and a pontoon. But I prefer the inflatable pontoon for sight fishing and rivers for that matter. I am adding a trolling motor to mine this year for some lake action. You can also pick a used one up cheaper than the fancier kayaks. If you plan on taking long trips with a lot of paddeling involved though kayak is the way to go.


----------



## tg2n1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you everybody. My plan is to work the shore line of the lakes above for carp. But also to coast along the LMR and GMR for smallies and other takers. I was thinking about a Liquid Logic Versa board. Seems like best of both worlds of SOT and SUP.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I sight fish carp all the time in my SOT. I do it from the seated position without too many issues. The main problem for me is water chop, and no matter what boat you have that will be an issue for you trying to see fish when the wind is blowing. If you have not done this, you will be shocked at how close you can get to carp in a kayak. I bet the average distance I am from a fish I hook is maybe 15-20'. I have shot video from several trips, let me know if you want to see it. I can send you links.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

tg2n1 said:


> Thank you everybody. My plan is to work the shore line of the lakes above for carp. But also to coast along the LMR and GMR for smallies and other takers. I was thinking about a Liquid Logic Versa board. Seems like best of both worlds of SOT and SUP.


SUP might be really cool. Kind of the perfect platform for a flyfisherman. The only downside I see to them would be paddling any flat water distances or pools with no current.


----------



## tg2n1 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I sight fish carp all the time in my SOT. I do it from the seated position without too many issues. The main problem for me is water chop, and no matter what boat you have that will be an issue for you trying to see fish when the wind is blowing. If you have not done this, you will be shocked at how close you can get to carp in a kayak. I bet the average distance I am from a fish I hook is maybe 15-20'. I have shot video from several trips, let me know if you want to see it. I can send you links.


Yeah i would like to see those videos. Please post the links.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This thing looks so freaking cool...great name too, Diablo Chupacabra; they also have a longer version called the Adios:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The Jackson superfishal looks cool as heck. Watched a few video's this morning, plan on testing one at great Miami outfitters this spring. Would love to bring crossbow with me during the summer to bow fish carp in the slow sections. Many uses but need to try it out first.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Meant crossbow, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Man I'm dense thus morning

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> This thing looks so freaking cool...great name too, Diablo Chupacabra; they also have a longer version called the Adios:


That looks like a sweet layout on top and at only 10.5 ft it may be worth looking at. I wonder what the hull is like? I also noticed it is thermoformed, is that a common molding process in yaks? Again I really like the way it looks on top, not much clutter, nice seat, right length for water i fish, and the deck where you stand looks reallly flat and roomy. A little research on my end is called for on this craft. Any one with experience or even seen one?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's looks nice, found a few reviews, bad news is it doesn't hold up like roto molded, one guy said after one season the hull was in bad shape, think that's why it's so light

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

tg2n1 said:


> Looking for a solo watercraft for sight fishing? Any suggestions?


Gheenoe! http://www.gheenoe.net

Had one and loved it. They use that style boat a lot down south for the flats. Guys setup poling platforms on the back of those they are so stable. A little hard to come by this far north though. They are square back and some models are rated up to 25 HP outboard .
They don't tip. The chines are outriggers build into the hull essentially.









heres a nicely equipped rig:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's looks nice, found a few reviews, bad news is it doesn't hold up like roto molded, one guy said after one season the hull was in bad shape, think that's why it's so light
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hadn't noticed the thermoform hull. Okay, this is something I do know about as I have two Hurricane SIKS. Why I have two is the question I haven't really gone into answering to myself. The first one I bought because it was short and light, and it was my first yak. They do have advantages in being lighter and stiffer than roto-mold, so they paddle really well, don't gouge as easily, and won't get out of shape in the heat. They are also surprisingly durable when you feel how thin and hard the plastic is. However, my first one started to develop small cracks at points where the seat contacts the hull. That was after two very rough seasons of banging and scooting over rock. Another positive, though, is that they are very easy to fix with epoxy and fiberglass. I put a floor mat under the seat and the repair areas have not leaked a drop since.

After I got my Ultimate, I bought a larger one a few years later, so I could leave the first one back in my hometown and still have two here. I had to pull the seat for a repair, and I over-torqued the bolts when I put it back in. Tighter is better, right?  That caused some spider cracks around the bolts, and before I noticed them, one turned into a nasty 8" crack. Fixed that also with epoxy and glass, and reinforced around the seat mounts, and it is also back in business.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing easier to stand in than a Sportspal Canoe. Nothing. I know, I know, everybody loves the newest plastic kayaks with all the "features" and hatches that weigh like 80lbs. I went that route before. Over-rated. Turns out they figured all of this stuff out decades ago before anyone had even heard of the word "rotomolded." 

Do yourself a favor and stand up (and sit back down) easily in a Sportspal. Ugly as all get out, but there is nothing easier to stand up and sit back down in. 14 ft long. 57 lbs. Indestructable aluminum with closed cell foam liner. Quiet. Bring a dog, bring your kid (or two), bring a cooler full of beer, or lounge around the thing all by your lonesome. Stand up, walk around, sit back down. Hell, you can stand and pole the thing around the flats if you like. Row it up river, drift back down, sight fish all day long. Then lay down in the floor of the canoe and fall asleep. 

What other boat offers all of that? Made in Adrian, MI by Myers Boat company. They have been stamping these things out for decades to folks just like you who want a stable, comfortable ride they can easily car top. Give them a call before you get the latest and greatest hunk of plastic.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a couple.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49626903"]Veto Lake carp fly fishing, kayak style on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29227980"]Veto Lake Carp 9/17/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no experience with SUPs and don't want any but here are my choices for the best stand able kayaks in order taking in consideration of comfort, and stability.
1. Hobie Pro Angler 2012 14, 12
2. Nucanoe Frontier
3. Jackson Cuda 12,14
4. Adios Diablo
5. Adios Cupa
6. Malibu Xfactor
7. Malibu Stealths
8. Jackson Coosa
9. Wilderness Ride 115
10.Jackson Big Tuna
Native Slayer ( I haven't had it in the water yet)
Any kayak with a floor that causes you to stand "Knocked Knee d" )Native Ultimates, Wilderness Commanders) isn't comfortable even though you can stand in it and doesn't make my list.

The first 2 are basically boats, but you can dance on the deck and they are rock solid!! 
These are my choices and I have extensive time on each one of them, I currently own one of each listed except the Pro Angler, I have a new one ordered a new 2013 - 14, cause I sold my PA12.


----------

